# Penguins



## miketosh (Sep 9, 2004)

This appetizer is great for parties or holidays.  They are penguins.

http://www.toshfamily.com/recipes.htm

18 Jumbo Ripe Olives
1 (8 oz.) Cream Cheese
1 Carrot (6 inches long and 1 inch diameter) Cut in 1/4 inch Slices
18 Small Ripe Olives
18 Frilled Toothpicks

Cut a slit into each jumbo olive from the top to the bottom of one side only. Insert about 1 teaspoon cream cheese into olive to fill cavity. Cut small pie slice out of each carrot slice to make the beak. Big piece will become the feet. Press carrot pie slice into center of small olive to form beak (pierce olive with small paring knife or toothpick to make hole). Using frilled toothpick, stack small olive (head), stuffed jumbo olive (body) and carrot slice (feet), adjusting so that beak, cream cheese breast and notch in carrot slice all line up. (Penguin will stand better if olives are stacked with larger holes facing downward.) 

Makes 18.


----------



## LynnT (Sep 12, 2004)

I've also cut strips of carrots to make skis.  Cut a piece of carrot lengthwise with a potato peeler.  Cut a slice into it in the front and back, leaving the part under the olive whole to hold the toothpick.  Put the carrot slices,  front end down,  in a little ice water so the front ends will curl.  Pieces of roasted red pepper make cute hats if you don't have frilly toothpicks.  And strips of roasted pepper make good scarves.


----------



## miketosh (Sep 13, 2004)

The ski's are a great idea.  Thank you.


----------

